# Power Pole troubleshooting



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

This happened to mine and I had to purchase a new remote box and keyfob for my unit.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info I guess I might need to replace the remote box, any more ideas are much appreciated.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Contact power pole before replacing anything. Excellent customer service. 

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## flatsmaster22 (Feb 24, 2007)

Take the remote box off and gently push on the potting in the back of it. If the potting pulls away from the edges of the box power pole will cover it under warranty.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Contact power pole before replacing anything. Excellent customer service.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]



X2, The support team at Power Pole has taken care of me during installation and when I had issues. Very patient with me as I figured out what was up. They let me email them pics from my phone and walked me through getting working.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Fixed my Power Pole issue and thought it might help some others. Tech support said to take a magnet and hold it up to the remote box which made the light come on, so I did that and the light immediately came on. Then I held the remote up to the box to reprogram by pressing the "up" button 3 times. As soon as I tried the magnet and reprogrammed the remote everything started working normally. They were very helpful as well as everyone here so thanks!


----------

